# Cheating with Costco wings



## fourthwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Wife bought some "tequila lime" wings from Costco for the superbowl, and I decided it was just too easy to throw them in the oven, so I warmed up the MES.  Threw half the bag into the smoker with some apple chips until they were all heated up.  Since they were pre cooked, it didnt take long.  They came out really great!  I will post a pic later.  Wife took the camera with her today


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think a new camera for Q'ing should be your next BD gift. It's all good my friend.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 8, 2010)

This is all I got to plate for myself before the rest of the wings were gobbled up by wife and kids.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 8, 2010)

I tried the Costco Mesquite wings.... wasn't very impressed. Very salty, could only eat about 3 of them.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 8, 2010)

Me and him both ! Looks good to me ..


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 8, 2010)

I can only vouch for these one's.  They are definately tasty!   Especially with a bit of smoke on them.  I added some heat to the dipping sauce for me, but they are just full of flavor that the rest of the family loves.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I'm good to hear that the wings were good for you but I'm still like to smoke/grill them myself.


----------

